# Das Ende der BMX-Bahn in Hannover!



## schwermetall (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
so wie es aussieht, steht der BMX-Bahn in Misburg das Ende bevor.
Wohl nicht 2009, aber Mittelfristig - was auch immer das bedeutet.
Diese Info habe ich von der Stadt Hannover, als auch vom Bezirksrat-Misburg erhalten.
Ich habe bereits Kontakt zu mehreren Lokalpolitikern aufgenommen.
Anfang März wird es eine Sitzung des Bezirksrates mit einem ausführlichen Bericht der Stadt Hannover zu dem Vorhaben geben.
Ich werde dort vermutlich teilnehmen.
Da mir die BMX-Bahn sehr am Herzen liegt, werde ich mich dort zu Wort melden, da wohl die Stadt Hannover davon ausgeht, dass die BMX-Bahn nicht mehr genutzt wird.
Weiterhin möchte ich eine Unterschriftenliste mit Befürwortern und Nutzern der BMX-Bahn vorlegen,
um dem möglichen Erhalt der BMX-Bahn nachdruck zu geben.
Doch bevor ich nun in den Bike-Läden in Hannover Unterschriftenlisten auslege, würde mich eure Meinung interessieren und ob euch überhaupt was an der Bahn liegt.
Ich finde, es wäre echt schade, wenn die Bahn platt gemacht würde, da wir 2008 an die 1000 und viel Arbeit investiert haben und die Bahn 2009 richtig geil abgehen soll.
Ride on !
Alex


----------



## lowersaxonie (16. Februar 2009)

na super,
ich wußte noch nicht mal das wir eine bmx bahn haben..... 

hey die bilder sehen cool aus,wäre was für meinen junior und mich!

nicht dicht machen!!!!!!!!!
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (17. Februar 2009)

*was* hannover hat eine BMX-Bahn
warum weiß ich davon nichts??


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Februar 2009)

Steht da unter Kettenteufel nicht: SIEHT ALLES!!!


----------



## Felix_B (20. Februar 2009)

krass , wusst ich auch nicht. siet fett aus die strecke, auf jeden fall besser als gar nichts ! also NEIN, nicht wegmachen.Außerdem tut Hannover ja imemr so, als würde die Stadt was für die Jugend tun, dann sollten sie das auch mal unter Beweis stellen.

cheers


----------



## RaD (21. Februar 2009)

Schön zu hören das es die Bahn noch gibt und gepflegt wird! 
Ich war vor einigen Jahren öfters dort zum fahren und es wäre schade wenn die Bahn platt gemacht wird. War im Sommer '07 das letzte mal dort und es stand hüfthoch das Unkraut auf den Sprüngen und ich glaubte das Ding ist mittlerweile schon weg!
Da sollte ich unbedingt mal wieder vorbeischauen, ist auf alle Fälle schöner als die Bahn im Campo (Ja,da gibt es auch eine!).
Übrigens, je häufiger die Bahn benutzt wird desto wahrscheinlicher ist es auch das der Bedarf dafür erkannt wird, immerhin ist BMX mittlerweile olympische Diziplin!
Was ist denn eigentlich aus dem ehemaligen Betreiber BMX-Club Hannover geworden?Weiß das jemand?
Und wo gibt es noch weitere BMX-Bahnen? 
Bispingen würde mir da jetzt noch einfallen ...


----------



## schwermetall (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Unterschriftenlisten in folgenden Bike Läden ausgelegt:
- 2-Rad Burckhard
- ATB Sport
- Bikers Base
- BOC
- Conni`s
- Keha
- Lindenrad
- Radgeber Linden

in Kürze folgen:
- BMXSpeedshop
- Yard Skatehalle

Vielen Dank, den unterstützenden Läden !

Seid bitte so nett und tragt euch in einer der Listen ein.
Ich nehme die Listen dann am 4.3.2009 zur Bezirksratsitzung, im Misburger Ratshaus, mit.
Die Sitzung fängt um 18:00 an und ist öffentlich.
Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.
Ich werde berichten.
Ciao,
Alex





@ RaD: http://www.bmx-lounge.com/bmx-bahnen-in-deutschland-t1357.html


----------



## RaD (22. Februar 2009)

Ja Danke! Das habe ich befürchtet das es sich um die letzten Bahnen dieser Art im Norden handelt. Ich glaube in HH und in B gibt es auch noch welche.
Wenn ich es schaffe bis zum 4.3 in H aufzutauchen würde ich mich auch eintragen, ist aber doch recht kurzfristig.


----------



## schwermetall (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
die Unterschriftenaktion ist beendet.

125 Biker haben unterschrieben !

Vielen Dank für den Zuspruch.

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern die Liste bei der Bezirksratsitzung-Misburg vorlegen,
da aber der Herr von der Bauverwaltung abgesagt hat, konnte ich mir den Besuch auch sparen.
Die nächste Sitzung ist Anfang Mai.
Meinetwegen kann die Bauverwaltung das Thema BMX-Bahn ganz nach hinten verschieben ;-)
Ich werde an dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall den Stand der Dinge berichten.


----------



## schwermetall (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
am 6.5. war die Bezirksratsitzung in Misburg, an der ich teilgenommen habe, um zu erfahren,
dass das Thema "BMX-Bahn" im Nicht-Öffentlichen Teil besprochen wird.
Na super.
Ich interpretiere das so: 
Irgendetwas wird auf dem Gelände der BMX-Bahn passieren,
sonst hätte man ja im Öffentlichen Teil der Sitzung sagen können, dass nichts passiert.
Ich bin nun wirklich gespannt, warum hier diese Geheimnisstuerei stattfindet.
Wir paar, völlig unbedeutende, Biker können nicht der Grund sein.
Ich bleibe am Ball und werde berichten.
Ciao,
Alex


----------



## LB2 (8. Mai 2009)

Nur zur Information, etwas off Topic:

In Lehrte gibt es auch eine alte BMX Bahn, die von der Stadt nur noch geduldet wird.
Hier hat Timo Pritzel mal seine Karriere begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (9. Mai 2009)

LB2 schrieb:


> Nur zur Information, etwas off Topic:
> 
> In Lehrte gibt es auch eine alte BMX Bahn, die von der Stadt nur noch geduldet wird.
> Hier hat Timo Pritzel mal seine Karriere begonnen.



Wo genau ist diese?


----------



## LB2 (9. Mai 2009)

Burgdorferstr. Schützenstr., dann Ri Aligse 100 m an der Bahn entlang, re. Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst, bez. Stadt und so, Pm.
Ich hatte auch schon mal vor das Ding zu mieten, allein ist das jedoch ein bißchen viel.


----------



## Fh4n (11. Mai 2009)

LB2 schrieb:


> Burgdorferstr. Schützenstr., dann Ri Aligse 100 m an der Bahn entlang, re. Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst, bez. Stadt und so, Pm.
> Ich hatte auch schon mal vor das Ding zu mieten, allein ist das jedoch ein bißchen viel.



Ich war gestern da.
Also ich konnte nur einen schmalen Singletrail über ein paar sanfte Erhebungen erkennen.  
Die Strecke hatte sicherlich schon bessere Tage gesehen. 
Damit die wieder befahrbar ist, müssten schon so einige Bäume gefällt werden?!


----------



## LB2 (11. Mai 2009)

ja


----------



## schwermetall (8. Juni 2009)

Nach Aussagen örtlicher Politiker, bleibt uns die BMX-Bahn erhalten ! 

Der Plan der Stadt ist es, ein Authistenheim dort hinzustellen, wo heute der Rodelberg ist.
Allerdings müste hierzu der Rodelberg weichen.
Hiermit sind die Bezirkspolitiker nicht einverstanden.
Ich bleibe natürlich am Ball.

Ich glaube auf diese positiven Nachrichten hin,
müssten wir eigentlich mal 'ne kleine Jam machen, oder?


----------



## RidingWebster (8. Juni 2009)

das freut mich zu hören, dass sie bleibt, weil sie echt wieder schön gemacht worden ist!!!

wenn es wieder darum geht diese zu schliesse oder ähnliches, meldet euch mal bei mir, dann stellen wir was auf die beine mit presse usw. ein kleines event, damit sie sehen, das können die uns nicht nehmen, können wir auch starten ohne das sie platt machen wollen.

es gibt, wenn ich recht überlege 2 legale spots in hannover:

1. dirtline "Glocksee"
2. BMX - Bahn "Misburg"


etwas ähnliches wird uns diese jahr wohl auch noch an der glocksee bevor stehen, aber gerüchten nach, soll ein platz neben den jetzigen spot zur verfügung gestellt werden, um dort wieder ein paar dirt hügel aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiserneGarde (9. August 2009)

Hey..
Tut mir Leid dass ich diesen alten Beitrag jetzt aus dem Schlaf reisse aber ich wollte nochmal genau nachfragen ob die Bahn nun wirklich erhalten bleibt oder wieder was anderes entschieden wurde? Ich war vor drei Tagen das erste mal da und die Bahn hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen.. Respect 

gruß


----------

